# 8 month old English Mastiff-need help with nutrition



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, 
We just got an 8 month old English Mastiff puppy and we are having trouble making a decision on a quality food for him that will meet his large breed needs. He is already 131lbs. We originally did some research and purchased Solid Gold Wolf Cub formula, he won't eat it. I just went out and bought Canidae ALS, haven't given it to him but want to get some opinions on Canidae as well as any other suggestions. I just want to make sure we are giving him enough protein (or not too much) for his proper growth. Please help!
Thank you


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What was he on before you got him? 

After looking at several foods, I thought that Innova Large Breed (either the puppy or adult formula; they appear to be basically identical, though the puppy formula has less fat) looked pretty good for a giant breed (0.9% calcium, .72% phosphorus). But I'm sure someone who knows more on the subject will show up. 

I think Canidae might be too high in calcium for a growing giant breed dog (1.8%).

The protein level isn't as much of a concern as the calcium level and the calcium/phosphorus ratio.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Canidae ALS is a good choice  Other suggestions would be Orijen Adult Formula or even Taste of the Wild.


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

He was actually on a raw diet when we got him but the previous owners had taken him off just recently and switched him to a generic dog food. YUCK!!! 

I have heard some good things about the Innova. He has been on the Canidae for 1 week and loves it. Hmmm, is the calcium a big enough issue that you think I should take him off Canidae and put him on Innova?


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Canidaie ALS (I'm assuming that's what you're feeding?) - this is a good food and if your puppers is doing well on it, I see no reason to change. 

Are you opposed to feeding raw? I only ask because you mention that he used to be on it and it's really an ideal way to feed


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've fed Canidae for 11+ years and have never had a problem. I am going to switch to TOTW soon, just for a change, but not because I've ever had any problem with Canidae.


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not opposed to feeding raw, but in speaking with my vet he said that it needs to be done right. I think we are just fearful as to what "right" is. Any help??


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

There are some great Raw stickies in the food section  mastiffs do great on raw. 

My Mastiff is about 2..I feed her Blue Buffalo Grain Free Wilderness. She LOVES it , where as she was a picky eater before. 

You don;t want them t grow too fast..so I think the prevailing adivice for large breed is to feed them large breed specific puppy food , or to switch to adult food by his age. I am not sure though..maybe others will know.

Don;t forget to break meals into smaller portions , and to feed them with a raised bowl. Bloat is a concern with any giant or deep chested breeds. Greta , as an adult , eats twice a day.

You really want to watch their weight. They are prone to obesity and that spells disaster for their bones. My friend has huge Great Danes that were fed Raw , kept nice and trim , and lived to be past age 14 ..all of them  I think grain free is a good choice for giant breeds if you can't go raw for whatever reasons ( I have issues and concerns with being diligent about sanitizing after raw feeding..I have 2 toddlers and a baby on the way and choose instead to do the grain free holistic route instead..for now)

Good luck..he is gorgeous! Lots of Mastiffs popping in here lately ..awesome!


----------



## all4lexandriley (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for your advice!! We feed both of our mastiffs in the raised bowls and twice a day, so we are doing that right! Thank you for the reminder about obesity as well. Our female is a bit overweight and we are trying to trim her down.

we too have 3 kids so doing the raw is too much right now. I might try the grain free, have heard a lot of good things about it!

Your Greta is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------

